# Best mids and highs for the money, any opinions?



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Turning to the audiophiles for the first time. It's about that time for me to start putting some sounds in my 64 impala, but i just want something basic.. no subs, no 4 channel amps, just some speakers powered by the headunit, and a headunbit in the glovebox.

the question is, whats are the best 6x9s and possbly 6.5s for the fronts that i can buy that can be powered by my headunit?? list price please! any reviews, links, or pics are appreciated. thanks homies 

btw, anyone running any speakers under the front seats? i kinda want to stay away from bulky kick panels in the front.. what are my options?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

If you don't plan on running a 4 channel amp then high end speakers are kind of a waste of cash. To get the most out of a high end speaker your going to need plenty of good clean power to realy make them shine. Just my opinion.

Mounting front speakers under the front seat will be a waste of time and cash.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2010, 05:46 PM~16194163
> *If you don't plan on running a 4 channel amp then high end speakers are kind of a waste of cash. To get the most out of a high end speaker your going to need plenty of good clean power to realy make them shine. Just my opinion.
> 
> Mounting front speakers under the front seat will be a waste of time and cash.
> *


thanks for the opinion homie.. i think im going to go with the kick panels after researchin LIL.. but i still want to go ampless. thanks for ur input homie


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Is it a budget issue for not running an amp? A nice 4 channell amp will make a big differance in volume and sound quality. Even a 50x4 and decent speakers will pump out some strong sound.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2010, 08:12 PM~16196194
> *Is it a budget issue for not running an amp? A nice 4 channell amp will make a big differance in volume and sound quality. Even a 50x4 and decent speakers will pump out some strong sound.
> *


yeaaah it kind of is.. the thing is, when i cruise i really dont like havin music on very loud, so i really dont want a screamin system or anything... so i figured i didnt need an amp.. but maybe i can get a system together, see how it sounds and if im not satisfied add the amp in after??? i have a feelin im going to be content without one.. whats a good, clean 4 channel homie?


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

I think I'm going to add a stereo to my '63 soon also. Just to start I'm going to put in an alpine head unit and some 6x9's in the rear deck I think I'm going to go with these alpine type s 6x9's they're suppose to be good both amped and unamped. so when i do get an amp they can handle the power and will sound better. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALPINE-SPS-609-6-x9-Ty...=item27ae4f8dab


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 5 2010, 10:17 PM~16196280
> *yeaaah it kind of is.. the thing is, when i cruise i really dont like havin music on very loud, so i really dont want a screamin system or anything... so i figured i didnt need an amp.. but maybe i can get a system together, see how it sounds and if im not satisfied add the amp in after??? i have a feelin im going to be content without one.. whats a good, clean 4 channel homie?*


There are lots out there. I did a Memphis 5 channel on the last system I built and that thing was amazing. They do sell 4 channel amps also. They aren't the cheapest and not the most exspensive either, a real solid value. I've used Rockford lately as well and that cranked out the sound nicely. Alpine makes a decent entery level 4 channel, I used one in my bosses work van.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@Jan 5 2010, 08:17 PM~16196284
> *I think I'm going to add a stereo to my '63 soon also.  Just to start I'm going to put in an alpine head unit and some 6x9's in the rear deck I think I'm going to go with these alpine type s 6x9's they're suppose to be good both amped and unamped. so when i do get an amp they can handle the power and will sound better.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ALPINE-SPS-609-6-x9-Ty...=item27ae4f8dab
> *


oraaale those mite be worth checkin out :cheesy: nice trey btw, i checked it out on myspace :thumbsup: lemme know whats up when you put ur system together!!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2010, 08:30 PM~16196583
> *There are lots out there. I did a Memphis 5 channel on the last system I built and that thing was amazing. They do sell 4 channel amps also. They aren't the cheapest and not the most exspensive either, a real solid value. I've used Rockford lately as well and that cranked out the sound nicely. Alpine makes a decent entery level 4 channel, I used one in my bosses work van.
> *


hmmm maybe i should throw one in.. i never worked with memphis, but i have messed with rockford and alpine, what u like as far as speakers go?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 5 2010, 10:59 PM~16197177
> *hmmm maybe i should throw one in.. i never worked with memphis, but i have messed with rockford and alpine, what u like as far as speakers go?
> *


TELL YA WHAT HOMIE, IF YOU REALLY WANT A NICE SYSTEM, I GOT ONE FOR YA FOR $375. BUT YOU GOTTA PAY SHIPPING. WHAT YOU GET IS

XTANT A404 - 4 CHANNEL AMP
XTANT A3001- 1 CHANNEL MONO AMP
ALPINE SPR 69C
ALPINE SPR 13C
DO THE RESEARCH ON THE PRODUCTS.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

From my experience (from a LOOONNGG time ago), I'd suggest some nice maybe 4 way 6x9's on the rear deck. Definitely with an amp though. It defeats the purpose without an amp, you don't have to crank it to have some clean tunes, your sounds are just more efficient; less stressing the head unit etc. Keep in mind, bass is non-directional highs are directional. Meaning your bass can be in the trunk and you'll still hear it no matter where it's pointing. Highs you need them pointed in the direction of your "sound stage" to get some clean tunes. In other words, don't point them towards the ground.

In short, get a nice clean head unit, some 6x9's on the rear deck (4 ways maybe- I had Pioneers and I really liked them) and some kick panels with mids and highs. That would be a clean little set-up and it'll sound real nice. If you don't go the amp route, save your $ and get real basic speakers, non expensive.

Hope this helps.

--Turri.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 5 2010, 09:15 PM~16197423
> *From my experience (from a LOOONNGG time ago), I'd suggest some nice maybe 4 way 6x9's on the rear deck.  Definitely with an amp though.  It defeats the purpose without an amp, you don't have to crank it to have some clean tunes, your sounds are just more efficient; less stressing the head unit etc.  Keep in mind, bass is non-directional highs are directional.  Meaning your bass can be in the trunk and you'll still hear it no matter where it's pointing.  Highs you need them pointed in the direction of your "sound stage" to get some clean tunes.  In other words, don't point them towards the ground.
> 
> In short, get a nice clean head unit, some 6x9's on the rear deck (4 ways maybe- I had Pioneers and I really liked them) and some kick panels with mids and highs.  That would be a clean little set-up and it'll sound real nice.  If you don't go the amp route, save your $ and get real basic speakers, non expensive.
> ...


that helps alot turri thanks for ur input. im thinking im going to have to get the amp based on everyones replies. i may not want a screamin system, but i do want clean crisp tunes. i'll look into some 4 ways too. thanks brother


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 5 2010, 09:13 PM~16197397
> *TELL YA WHAT HOMIE, IF YOU REALLY WANT A NICE SYSTEM, I GOT ONE FOR YA FOR $375.  BUT YOU GOTTA PAY SHIPPING.  WHAT YOU GET IS
> 
> XTANT A404 - 4 CHANNEL AMP
> ...


willing to sell the speakers only? or the speakers n 4 channel? price on both please


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 5 2010, 11:28 PM~16197628
> *willing to sell the speakers only? or the speakers n 4 channel? price on both please
> *


Probabaly like $275 with shipping. But I am tossing in the whole thing for you to Expand when you want to toss in a good 10" sub. And I know what you said, but trust me, it will happen. You will expand. But up too you. The Amps retail for just under 1k. So why am I selling it. I have too much stereo equipment. Up too you, you are not going to loose out at all with this gear


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 5 2010, 10:05 PM~16198180
> *Probabaly like $275 with shipping.  But I am tossing in the whole thing for you to Expand when you want to toss in a good 10" sub.  And I know what you said, but trust me, it will happen.  You will expand.  But up too you.  The Amps retail for just under 1k.  So why am I selling it.  I have too much stereo equipment.  Up too you, you are not going to loose out at all with this gear
> *


cool homie. ima research the gear and get back to u, i'll let you know tho


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 5 2010, 11:52 PM~16198843
> *cool homie. ima research the gear and get back to u, i'll let you know tho
> *


it's some solid stuff homie!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 6 2010, 12:31 AM~16200096
> *it's some solid stuff homie!
> *


is that rite? i know the alpine mids n highs are good quality ish.. but i never messed with the amp.. any links on info? thanks for ur input homie


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 6 2010, 04:03 AM~16200700
> *is that rite? i know the alpine mids n highs are good quality ish.. but i never messed with the amp.. any links on info? thanks for ur input homie
> *


HERE YOU GO. FOR WHAT YOU ARE TRYING TO DO, KEEP THINGS MUSICALLY. I SAY THIS WITH NO RESERVATION. THERE IS NO BETTER AMPLIFIER OUT THERE FOR MUSICALLY REPRODUCTION THEN XTANT.

XTANT A404
A REVIEW. DO NOT KNOW WHY THEY WAS USING FOR A SUB WOOFER, THIS IS A GREAT MIDS AMP
ANOTHER REVIEW
REFERENCE MANUAL

ON THE SUB AMPLIFIER
REVIEWS ON PROCTS
301A AMPLIFIER MANUAL


THE BEAUTY OF THESE TWO AMPS IS THAT IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR SOME NICE SOUNDS, AND A GOOD SUB AMP, YOU HAVE IT. BOTH AMPS ONLY DRAW MAX CURRENT DRAW ABOUT 100 AMPS. THE A404 ABOUT 40 AMPS, AND THE 301M SERIES ABOUT 60. THAT IS NICE BECAUSE IF YOU HAVE A CLASSIC, THEN THAT IS VERY IMPORTANT. IF YOU HAVE A 100 AMP ALTERNATOR, YOUR DRAW OFF THE BATTERY IS GOING TO BE LIMITED. MAYBE ABOUT 30 AMPS EXTRA WITH YOUR LIGHTS AT NIGHT. THAT IS WHEN YOU GET THE BLINKING LIGHTS. BUT IF SAY YOU HAVE A 60 AMP ALTERNATOR. ANY AFTERMARKET SYSTEM IS GOING TO DRAIN YOUR BATTERY BECAUSE YOUR ALTERNATOR WILL NOT BE ABLE TO KEEP UP WITH THE CURRENT DRAW BE REQUESTED. WITH THESE TWO AMPS, YOU CAN PLAY THE LINE WITH CURRENT DRAW, CLEAN POWER AND IT SHOWS AT THE RCA JACKS, AND WHEN IT COMES THROUGH YOUR SPEAKERS.

BUT ENOUGH OF MY SOAP BOX. I CAN DEFINATELY FIND A PLACE FOR THESE, JUST TRYING TO HOOK YOU UP BECAUSE I USED THEM IN MY 66 IMPALA, AND WAS VERY HAPPY


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 5 2010, 09:59 PM~16197177
> *hmmm maybe i should throw one in.. i never worked with memphis, but i have messed with rockford and alpine, what u like as far as speakers go?
> *


bro u gunna want a amp if u thinking about putting good speakers in it will be a waste of money if u buy speakers that perform well but ur headunit alone cant handle............ i put a O2 amp 75rms x4 to my bostons and kenwoods and i never thought they would sound good even at low volume u can hear the difference... good 4 channel amps are oxygen audio Memphis, boston, polk audio, infinity, kenwood these are brands that ive used and got great peformance from at a afforable price


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.cdtaudio.com/

Amp them...

[/story]


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

most everything is made in indochina now so get a name brand at your price level, i have 4 6/5 fosgate and 8 of there 1inch tweets in the front door panels and kick panels and a pair of 6/5 with tweeter in back seat doors and some 4 in rear for fill with jl audio 6 channel runnin clean 100 watts and it is crystal clear


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 6 2010, 05:34 PM~16204736
> *http://www.cdtaudio.com/
> 
> Amp them...
> ...


WAS GONNA SAY FOCAL


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 6 2010, 03:40 AM~16200930
> *HERE YOU GO.  FOR WHAT YOU ARE TRYING TO DO, KEEP THINGS MUSICALLY. I SAY THIS WITH NO RESERVATION.  THERE IS NO BETTER AMPLIFIER OUT THERE FOR MUSICALLY REPRODUCTION THEN XTANT.
> 
> XTANT A404
> ...


thanks homie. ima see whats up with these. im interested. i will keep you posted.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Jan 6 2010, 11:41 AM~16202951
> *bro u gunna want a amp if u thinking about putting good speakers in it will be a waste of money if u buy speakers that perform well but ur headunit alone cant handle............ i put a O2 amp 75rms x4 to my bostons and kenwoods and i never thought they would sound good even at low volume u can hear the difference... good 4 channel amps are oxygen audio Memphis, boston, polk audio, infinity, kenwood these are brands that ive used and got great peformance from at a afforable price
> *


i like bostons speakers.. very crisp sound. thanks for the info brotha


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 6 2010, 03:34 PM~16204736
> *http://www.cdtaudio.com/
> 
> Amp them...
> ...


pricey :0 but i know car audio is ur specialty so they must be the shit! im going to have to search for a good price on these.. any amp suggestions?


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 6 2010, 04:35 PM~16205436
> *most everything is made in indochina now so get a name brand at your price level, i have 4 6/5 fosgate and 8 of there 1inch tweets in the front door panels and kick panels and a pair of 6/5 with tweeter in back seat doors and some 4 in rear for fill with jl audio 6 channel runnin clean 100 watts and it is crystal clear
> *


Rockfords ish is pretty legit. and JL is pricey but i like their amps alot!


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 6 2010, 10:16 PM~16209123
> *i like bostons speakers.. very crisp sound. thanks for the info brotha
> *


yeah ill never go back to pioneer or any low profile brands after i heard them shits speak lol ima do all boston speakers in my monte with audio pipe amps they also have a good line of amps check them out


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Jan 8 2010, 12:49 PM~16226305
> *yeah ill never go back to pioneer or any low profile brands after i heard them shits speak lol ima do all boston speakers in my monte with audio pipe amps they also have a good line of amps check them out
> *


orale homie i'll look into that. any chance you remember what Boston model speakers you're running?


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 8 2010, 05:13 PM~16228418
> *orale homie i'll look into that. any chance you remember what Boston model speakers you're running?
> *


heres the link to them not to pricey but damm they sound good amped up 
http://mobile.bostonacoustics.com/car/car_...3&product_id=80


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

How much should I run on 8 memphis 6.5's?


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jan 9 2010, 12:20 AM~16233055
> *How much should I run on 8 memphis 6.5's?
> *



what u mean amps===watts 
if ur talken amps well 2 4 channel amps will do the job just make sure the amps are like 75-100x4 if ur looking to get the best sound out of them....memphis has a great line of amps if u wanna have it all memphis i was thinking of doing that with bostons


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

Since no one else seemed to listen to you let me just say this. If you dont want loud music go to walmart and grab you some of their $25 6x9's and 6.5's you will be happy as you seem to just want to hear music not care to much about SQ. If you want to step up a lil bit i suggest these

http://cgi.ebay.com/PHOENIX-GOLD-RSd6cs-6-...=item27ae2418f3

http://cgi.ebay.com/PHOENIX-GOLD-RYVAL-6x9...=item45eff8466a

They will be happy off of headunit power but will excel of a small 4 channel


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Jan 14 2010, 09:12 AM~16288426
> *Since no one else seemed to listen to you let me just say this. If you dont want loud music go to walmart and grab you some of their $25 6x9's and 6.5's you will be happy as you seem to just want to hear music not care to much about SQ. If you want to step up a lil bit i suggest these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PHOENIX-GOLD-RSd6cs-6-...=item27ae2418f3
> ...


thanks for the info homie


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Jan 14 2010, 11:12 AM~16288426
> *Since no one else seemed to listen to you let me just say this. If you dont want loud music go to walmart and grab you some of their $25 6x9's and 6.5's you will be happy as you seem to just want to hear music not care to much about SQ. If you want to step up a lil bit i suggest these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PHOENIX-GOLD-RSd6cs-6-...=item27ae2418f3
> ...


HELL I HAD THE DEAL OF THE CENTURY. FUNNING THING IS I CAN NOT FIND PRICES LIKE WHAT I OFFERED ANYWHERE, I GOTTA PAY TOP DOLLAR... 

AND THOSE PHOENIX GOLDS ARE NOT VERY GOOD. WHEN THEY SOLD THE COMPANY, THEY STARTED SHORT CUTTING THERE PRODUCTS


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I JUST INSTALLED A PAIR OF (Jl Audio XR650-CS) AND (JL_Audio XR525-CX) IN MY 58 AND THEY SOUND BAD ASS, I HOOKED THEM UP TO A JL 300/4 AMP.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 24 2010, 11:28 AM~16393962
> *I JUST INSTALLED A PAIR OF (Jl Audio XR650-CS) AND (JL_Audio XR525-CX) IN MY 58 AND THEY SOUND BAD ASS, I HOOKED THEM UP TO A JL 300/4 AMP.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I am pretty happy with my polk dbs.

I had a set of kenwoods before that, and pyle before that. Beats teh kenwoods hands down. Running 4x6 in the dash, 5.25 in the doors, and 6.5 in the rear deck off of a pioneer avic z3. using an alpine v12 amp powering a 10" kicker. sounds nice. very clear, great mids, good bass.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 5 2010, 04:40 PM~16193385
> *Turning to the audiophiles for the first time. It's about that time for me to start putting some sounds in my 64 impala, but i just want something basic.. no subs, no 4 channel amps, just some speakers powered by the headunit, and a headunbit in the glovebox.
> 
> the question is, whats are the best 6x9s and possbly 6.5s for the fronts that i can buy that can be powered by my headunit?? list price please! any reviews, links, or pics are appreciated. thanks homies
> ...



You'll be kickin yourself if you don't do it right the first time. I'm guessing you just want mids and highs and no sub. real simple get a 4 channel amp and some component 6.5 for the front and rear...I gues for the rear you could go 6x9s, but you'd get better sound from the components, IMO...

Not sayin you need top of the line shit here either. Check this website out.. here is the link to a cheap 4 channel...

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_11792_...d+KAC-6404.html


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

not sure


----------

